# Stella



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I drew a quick ten minute sketch on one of my new girls from Mo today and I wanted to share  meet Stella.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

How adorable!! I adore this picture.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute! It is awesome!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks guys  I'm currently drawing a larger more detailed picture of one of my other girls, Lotus.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I look forward to seeing it :3


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Meet Lotus 

This is an unfinished project.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks great so far!!!!  :-D


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good job with the shading!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Oooo! I like the image of lotus. Nice blending with the pencils.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Your shading is Great! Nice fish!


----------

